# Guitarist nobody mentions



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Over the years we’ve had many great guitar players but sadly like time a lot are forgotten as time goes on.
So I figured we could start a thread on guitarist that aren’t thought of often I’ll start.

leon Rhodes








He played for Ernest Tubb . Here is is with a “real” epiphone riviera


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never listened to Ernest but alway like the headstock on the D35.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Never listed to Ernest but alway like the headstock on the D35.
> 
> View attachment 395316


Cool


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Buddy Merrill, one of the first guitarists to endorse the Stratocaster:









Buddy Merrill - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Berton Averre, played the _SMOKIN'_ solo in My Sharona:






Berton Averre - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Christopher Cross. Stuck with the Yacht Rock label, but a gifted player:









Christopher Cross - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Roy Clark


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Danny Kirwan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Kevin Breit














Kevin Breit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joscho Stephan


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

With all due respect to others that paved the way. But this guy had the absolute best tapping technique.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Long gone, but hopefully not forgotten -- Jimmy Bryant, the first 'Master of the Telecaster'. Not a lot of video out there, given the era, but here's one:


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Brinsley Schwartz


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I hear Roy Clark get mentioned a lot.

But not so much for Lonnie Mack.

When's the last time you heard someone mention Thorbjørn Risager?


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul M said:


> Christopher Cross. Stuck with the Yacht Rock label, but a gifted player:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross is a legend for sure, and has always been a big time gear dude. This live version is where I learned what a guitarist he is:


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

The dudes from Mute. Canadian and shred. The solo in Bates Motel is so tasty.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't have any videos to post, but I think Glen Willows from the Canadian rock band "Harlequin" along with Pat Benatar's lead guitarist (and husband) Neil Giraldo are 2 underrated guitarists. They may not have fancy technical chops, but they both know how to build a cohesive melody and craft a lead with tasty licks.


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Paul M said:


> Buddy Merrill, one of the first guitarists to endorse the Stratocaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christopher Cross is crazy good, saw him in concert in the early 2000's and he was flawless. Band was great too! Great guitarist even better songwriter. I hope he is feeling better, he got hit by c19 hard and was in a wheelchair last interview I saw
M


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I don't have any videos to post, but I think Glen Willows from the Canadian rock band "Harlequin" along with Pat Benatar's lead guitarist (and husband) Neil Giraldo are 2 underrated guitarists. They may not have fancy technical chops, but they both know how to build a cohesive melody and craft a lead with tasty licks.


Glenn is phasing is GREAT and he is a cool cat to boot!


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Craig Ross,
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

and of course 

Marc Ford,
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Both smooth with great tension.
M


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

DBX160 said:


> Christopher Cross is crazy good, saw him in concert in the early 2000's and he was flawless. Band was great too! Great guitarist even better songwriter. I hope he is feeling better, he got hit by c19 hard and was in a wheelchair last interview I saw
> M


Fun fact, Duane Allman’s famous burst was aquired from Christopher Cross. He also owned SRV’s famous #1 Strat prior to Stevie. He had a few Dumbles back in the day too, before they were a thing. The guy knows good gear.

I had one of his old cast off Bogner cabs for a while with the tour case.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

In college I shared a locker with Dave Martone:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Redd Volkaert


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sneaky said:


> Fun fact, Duane Allman’s famous burst was aquired from Christopher Cross. He also owned SRV’s famous #1 Strat prior to Stevie. He had a few Dumbles back in the day too, before they were a thing. The guy knows good gear.
> 
> I had one of his old cast off Bogner cabs for a while with the tour case.


That is something I didn't know! thanks Sneaky


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

This guy is a god in the UK. Nobody has even heard of him over here. James Dean Bradfield of the Manics.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Serbian band Smak's guitarist *Radomir Mihailović, this track was released back in 75*


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've secretly admired Terence Charles "Snowy" White for a while. He did some Thin Lizzy and as backup guitarist for Pink Floyd and their frenemy Roger Waters.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@David Graves Vito's phrasing is sooo melodic, he doesn't feel like all the other kajillion notes a minute EVH wannabes from the era.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

DBX160 said:


> Craig Ross,
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...


Watch Ben Harper Live at the Hollywood Bowl for a great taste of Marc Ford in action. Or the Black Crowe's outstanding sophomore album Southern Harmony & Musical Companion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hank Garland, likely responsible for turning a lot of folks onto playing guitar. Before the Beatle even.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

STEUART SMITH.


----------



## Lul4Arm (Jun 10, 2021)

Mooh said:


> Kevin Breit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A really nice guy too


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Ian D'Sa (Billy Talent) plays underrated rhythm guitar. Tasty stuff.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Kevin Breit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his stuff with Carlos Del Junco was great !!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

STEVE CHAPMAN, replaced Leon Rhodes in the Texas Troubadors. He's in at :39.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Another overlooked talent: Jeff Neill from Streetheart.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lowell George. In his prime, the best rock slide player, I think, after Duane’s passing. A very sublime, tasteful style.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Tony Springer, aka Wild T.

Dude is phenomenal. I've seen him live and close up. He played a Squier Strat and blew the place away. On break he very kindly chatted and signed a couple of his CDs for me. He's a Canadian originally from Trinidad.


----------

